# When do you get a Shepherd Puppy



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

When do you get a German Shepherd Puppy?


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't understand the question?


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Nevermind... now I do. Wait for the poll. *smacks self on head* Duh.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Kittilicious said:


> I don't understand the question?


I didn't word it that well, lol.

At what age do you prefer receive a puppy from a breeder?

EDIT: Late response, ahaha


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Thats what I get for being bored and hitting "new posts" too often!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark came home at 8 weeks and Zefra came home at almost 14 weeks.

Zefra was almost potty trained, was crate trained and knew sit/wait. 

I'll let you guess which one I like better... LOL


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Stark came home at 8 weeks and Zefra came home at almost 14 weeks.
> 
> Zefra was almost potty trained, was crate trained and knew sit/wait.
> 
> I'll let you guess which one I like better... LOL


LOL, Hmmm -totally- the 8 week old pup. Just jokin'. xD I got Nour at 7.5 weeks and man, was he a brat. And he still (sadly) is one, lol. I'm waiting when he starts to stop nibbling.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It's illegal to sell a puppy under 8 weeks old in many states. Some states allow puppies to be sold as young as 7 weeks old, but of the 20 states that have puppy age sale laws, none of them allow puppies to be sold at 6 weeks old. Unfortunately, there are still 30 states that have no laws about puppy sales at all. 

http://www.animallaw.info/articles/ovuspuppysaletable.htm


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Jesse was 9 weeks.
Dalton was 8 weeks.
Sundance was 9 weeks (could of picked him up at 8 weeks but couldn't get the time off work to make the trip out of town).
Butch was 8 weeks.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Otto was 8 weeks old.
Circe was 3 years old when I brought her home. I will only bring a pup home older than 8 weeks never younger than that. Any reputable breeder would never send a pup home younger than 8 weeks.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Otto was 8 weeks old.
> Circe was 3 years old when I brought her home. I will only bring a pup home older than 8 weeks never younger than that. Any reputable breeder would never send a pup home younger than 8 weeks.


Kopper came home 3 days before his 8 week birthday.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Kopper came home 3 days before his 8 week birthday.


 Kopper is such a cute pie.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Kopper is such a cute pie.


Do you want him?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Yes!
Don't make me throw my jacket and shoes on...... and drive all the way over there for you to change your mind. 
You know I love your Kooper. Is he being a butt head? Poor momma....


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the opinions C:


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Diamond was a little over 8 weeks old because she had to be able to fly in the belly of the plain, and the law would not allow a dog younger than 8 weeks fly. Because of this she was already crate trained and is very patient in travel too


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I got Meika at 6 or 7wks old, she is the best dog ever and very obedient. My other dogs are rescues/ adopted so I got them later in life. 
I prefer, if I get another puppy, 9wks old.


----------

